# Is President Obama going nuts?



## George Caplan (Jan 22, 2010)

Has the president just gone to defcon 3 on the asshole scale? Or is it a good thing to try bank reform with this congress? Is bank reform even needed? Or do they pay a fortune in taxes already? Regardless of bonuses and political pandering?

What chance of getting this through congress? Very small?

Have your say.


----------



## mf (Jan 22, 2010)

your right he must be nutz


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2010)

Guys...understand that Obama is not in charge.
Look at Axelrod making more important announcements than Obama.
This is a joke anyways.
DC is in bed with Insurance and Banks regardless of what speeches they read...
This is how Government taxes the middle class.
They pretend to go after the " Fat Cats " while they laugh with each wondering if we bought into the poor acting.
When you tax a Bank what do they do.
They tax the consumer.
Poor people don't have bank accounts,and I barely have one myself thanks to DC.
They will raise the rates on your ATM, etc.
Don't fall for this left/right good/bad black/white,etc.

EVERYTHING they do is a shell game. Here...watch my left hand while my right hand is squeezing your girlfriends ass..............
Just watch how these weasals lie and crawl around like jackyls when they're busted.
Now just imagine what they acted like before they got caught..........John Edwards is just this weeks new topic.
Trust me........... these guys are not dumb....far from that.
They know exactly what they are doing, and they don't mind the heat they get as they know they can smile because you are watching the wrong hand.....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 22, 2010)

Robert Reich presents another analysis, which - much as I love chimuelo - I find a little more credible:

http://robertreich.org/post/346072544/w ... all-street


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2010)

The problem with the left and right idealogies is they both think they are the way.
Here's my take.....
When the republicans had the super majority what did they accomplish
RECORD DEFICITS>
Now The Democrats have the super majority,....what have they done...?
RECORD DEFICITS>
Did the right blame the left.......Of course.
Does the left now blame the right...............Damn straight.

Does the " left " have any middle class folks in their highest seats of office ...........No.
How about the right..........Nope they are all wealthy.

After 30 years of voting I can't remember one term where a President or Congress has served the people. I only see the same results where everyone who makes 6 figures going in leaves with a vast amount of property and investments.
I think the only thing that made me proud when was Reagan brought the Wall down in Europe and Germany became united. I felt very proud of that, and it was suppose to " trickle " down to us as our insane defense spending seemed unnecessary after that....Nadda, nothing, but the politicians sure got rich and even opened up businneses in Russia.....gee thanks.

Professors and their chalkboards are interseting as long as they suggest original thinking, once they try to convince me they know betterand thier "Opinions " are right, they lose all credibility as a teacher and themselves are corrupting the free thought process.

Elitism and political correctness is the problem in Amercian Politics.
What should be done is the old take a vote, and losers remain respectful towards each other as the Majority has spoken.
If we have local politicians sent there, to bargain and barter thats cool. Favors which are political in nature is pure politics and comprimise. Money just destroys this.
And again I am not represented by either side and am sickened by the arrogance they convey.
Niether ideology is correct, experiements and comprimise is whats correct because the majority should rule, not the elitistist and their money or all knowing chalkboard philosophists. 
I often see Scientists as elitists too, they think they know everything and then Van Danniken simply offered questions and alternative theories and was scorned by the religous right and scientific left.
I agree with him BTW and isn't it a shock to see that he listens to others opinions and doesn't claim he is the only way..


The Problem With Politics is,..... That It's Full Of Politicians.
Edward the LongShanks 1297, England.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 22, 2010)

Chimuelo, you keep going on about how there's no difference between left and right, and I keep explaining why that's not true. Yes, they're both owned, but how can you claim that, say, Orrin Hatch is the same as Bernie Sanders? (Okay, so Bernie Sanders is Independent, but he's certainly very liberal.)

It's an absurd position, frankly. This debate has been going on since the late 1700s, and it's not a smokescreen, it's a real debate between rational thought (on the left) and short-sighted stupidity (on the right).

Yes there's a terrible amount of corruption, and what the Supreme Court just did is an abomination. But the corruption in our government isn't 100% like you would have it. Politics in this country isn't *only* about the influence of money.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 23, 2010)

One other point. You say "neither ideology is right."

Well, most liberals aren't ideologues at all. Conservatives are totally ideological - all that discredited crap about small government, cutting taxes at the top, the "free market," and so on - that's ideology and it's removed from reality.

While social democrats could be called ideological, they're not the majority of the American left. Most liberals simply *recognize* - not believe, as in an ideology - the need for leadership and that some things are better socialized.

So it's not two sides of the same coin AT ALL, and by saying that over and over all you're doing is dismissing the need to become informed about the issues. I know you don't intend it that way, but actually what you're doing is very insulting to everyone else who does look at the issues. We're just idiots caught up in this game that only you are smart enough to understand, in other words.

I just figured it out - that's why I resent it when you keep posting that.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Jan 23 said:


> So it's not two sides of the same coin AT ALL, and by saying that over and over all you're doing is dismissing the need to become informed about the issues. I know you don't intend it that way, but actually what you're doing is very insulting to everyone else who does look at the issues. We're just idiots caught up in this game that only you are smart enough to understand, in other words.



This insuates I don't look at the issues. I am entrenched in these issues as they affect my community and family.
I just prefer to draw my own conclusions and not follow either party, or their intolerable offchutes.
Now that each side has had their super majority and a chance to really pass legislation reflecting their " core " beliefs over the last decade and nothing has been achieved other than huge deficits, that's all the proof I need.

Both parties can posture and preach about core beliefs all they want. The fact remains we are in debt and they have feasted on the stimulus which actually did help out by nationalizing banks, But the fees these " stewards " of our wealth have charged us are something I will never forget.
So yes both parties are the same to me, regardless of the read speeches and posturing.
I look at the results and draw my own conclusions.
We are broke and they are wealthy, they have the best Health care programs in the world..........for themselves...............I paid for their health care and mine..........

You like to point out the parties differences which is much more divisive and reaches no conclusions. I prefer to see what they have in common......
Their wealth, their influence and power and the fact I pay both sides to represent all Americans and instead both sides end up representing themselves.
So if I am the only one smart enough to see this, and it offends you, I apologise.
But the continued status quo cannot be talked away by disagreeing on philisophical points.


----------



## George Caplan (Apr 29, 2010)

mf @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> your right he must be nutz



looks like it.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 29, 2010)

In time I think you will see that Obama was what you needed


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 29, 2010)

George Caplan @ Sat Jan 23 said:


> chimuelo @ Fri Jan 22 said:
> 
> 
> > When you tax a Bank what do they do.
> ...



Fuck Wall Street :evil:

Anyway, what's your point?

That we should leave banks alone?! 
You sound way more off kilter than Obama as far as I'm concerned (o)


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jan 22 said:


> Robert Reich presents another analysis, which - much as I love chimuelo - I find a little more credible:
> 
> http://robertreich.org/post/346072544/w ... all-street




hahaha... That's the establishment media. You're funny!


And Chimulo is dead one. The left vs right wing thing is fake mostly. It may look real but it's not. 

The left vs right has become quiet comical in the US. Obama drops down in the polls - the establishment have Dick Cheney come out on stage saying how he miss torturing people - the the liberals go back running scared to the democrats etc... The elite is very slick at pitting people against each other...


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2010)

Excuse me ladies, what exactly are you talking about? Link?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 29, 2010)

Whaattt!!! Every one in the world wants bank reform!! Europe too! 


Also remember that most of the reform is to clamp down on lending practices outside banks. Aka; Freddie mac fanny may etc. 

And a consumer watchdog group? That's awsome. 

Obama is doing a great job, but how many prez where handed down 2 wars and the worst recession since the depression?
This whole mess is moslty bush fault as well corporate greed and stupid people that can't figure out debt. 

Funny thing is that republicans will vote no on the same things they votes yes under bush agenda.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 29, 2010)

And there's the small matter that the same thing will certainly happen again if we don't restore the regulations that kept it from happening for decades.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Apr 29 said:


> And there's the small matter that the same thing will certainly happen again if we don't restore the regulations that kept it from happening for decades.



If you're talking about bringing back glass steagal then it's a no brainer. But if you really want to take back your country you need to get ride of the privately own federal reserves.


http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/hardtruth/congress_mcfadden.htm (http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/ha ... fadden.htm)


----------

